# *Official Rockets* Playoff Hunt Thread



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thought I'd start this thread with the Rockets playing great consistent basketball lately, and the battle between Houston, Denver, Dallas and Memphis heating up for the final four playoff spots.

Big win for the Rockets today, great chemistry with a season high 34 team assists. Yao Ming and Francis continue their impressive play, and you really can't say enough about Jim Jackson and how valuable he is to this team. Great to see Nachbar and Mark Jackson playing well off the bench in addition to Mo Taylor who put up strong numbers in his minutes as usual.

The Rockets play Dallas next on Saturday, who Memphis just easily disposed of. Big break for the players, which is a good thing since Yao and Stevie need their rest. 

Looks like Denver is going to beat Philadelphia (87 - 74 with 7:35 left in 4th) ...

5. Dallas 33 - 20 .623
6. Houston 31 - 22 .585
6. Memphis 31 - 22 .585
8. Denver 32 - 23 .582


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think Dallas holds Houston , Memphis, and Denver off to be 5th in the west but it wouldnt surprise me if Dallas is either 6th or 7th

Memphis didnt pull away from Dallas until the 4th quarter..but it was a pretty good one for three quarters

imo..you have to put LA in there somewhere too man


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I think Dallas holds Houston , Memphis, and Denver off to be 5th in the west but it wouldnt surprise me if Dallas is either 6th or 7th
> 
> Memphis didnt pull away from Dallas until the 4th quarter..but it was a pretty good one for three quarters
> ...


I don't think the Lakers are down with these teams in terms of inconsistency when Shaq and Kobe are healthy. Look at Shaq giving a beating to Theo Ratliff tonight. These players will produce for you day in and day out, and I think the Lakers will be able to pull away from this pack. The Rockets play 24 of their next 29 games against Western Conference teams and have the hardest schedule in the NBA. With Denver being a relatively young team, I think they could run out of gas at the end and be content with the 8 spot for now. But with Houston's schedule and 11 of their last 16 games on the road, anything is possible. Going into the playoffs I think the WC could look like:

1. Minnesota
2. Sacramento
3. LA Lakers
4. Spurs
5. Grizzlies
6. Mavericks
7. Rockets
8. Nuggets

The Grizzlies are a great team, whose depth will no doubt worry their playoff opponents. Even though they don't have a superstar yet, they nearly top the league in steals, assists, offensive rebounds and blocks. Great, ferocious defense in the passing lanes and since they move the ball around alot they can score freely. Hopefully the Rockets can remain tough and consistent throughout their schedule and possibly grab a 6th seed, as the Rockets would prefer to play the Lakers or Spurs in the first round as opposed to the Kings right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think u're giving the Grizz a little too much credit. Ok, I might be a little bias (coming from Vancouver, damn Grizzlies), but they're quite a streaky team. Granted, they do have most of their pieces in place, and a decent bench, but they're still a very young and raw team themselves. Nuggets have young core players like Melo and Nene, but guys like Miller, Camby, and Barry balances it out with solid veteran leadership. Plus these guys really have firepower that can contend with the best of them. I watched their game tonight, and they looked solid w/ Andre at the point, so I would count on them to win 48-50 games this season. 

As for Dallas, yes they're inconsistent, but there's no denying that they have good players. I am positive that, avoiding key injuries, they will end up with 50+ wins and stay in the 5th spot. Without Malone until near the end of the season and their sorry bench, Lakers will not go any higher than 4th spot. 

So this is my final prediction in the West:
1) Wolves
2) Kings
3) Spurs
4) Lakers
5) Mavs
6) Rockets
7) Nuggets
8) Grizzlies

This is of course the conservative prediction. Aside from the Wolves and Spurs at 1 and 3, any of the other teams can either make a big jump or free fall from their current rankings (Only 2 games seperate 4th from 8th!!). Rockets have yet to show they can beat the top 3, but I think they would match up well against the Kings in a series. But with Webber and Malone returning before playoffs, and Garnett and Duncan playing MVP ball, I'm afraid the Rockets are looking at a first round exit this season no matter where they end up. Oh well, at least they get in the playoffs and they're still growing  .


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I think it will be like this...


1. Sacramento
2 Minnosota
3 San Antonio
4 Lakers
5 Dallas
6 Houston
7 Memphis
8 Denver


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think Dallas is way out of our league. The Big 5 in the west already have the top 5 play-offs spot on lock. I do, however, think the Grizz are playing well as of late but will probably end the season as the 8th seed. The season, I think, will end like this:

1. Minnesota-gotta love the T-wolves
2. Sacramento
3. Spurs
4. Lakers
5. Dallas
6. Houston
7. Denver
8. Memphis


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Houston will win the rest of their games and finish with the #1 seed. Mark it down.:uhoh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> As for Dallas, yes they're inconsistent, but there's no denying that they have good players. I am positive that, avoiding key injuries, they will end up with 50+ wins and stay in the 5th spot. Without Malone until near the end of the season and their sorry bench, Lakers will not go any higher than 4th spot.


These guys still play no defense at all and even though it doesn't hurt them as much against the weaker teams, they will struggle to win against LA, San Antonio and Minnesota.



> This is of course the conservative prediction. Aside from the Wolves and Spurs at 1 and 3, any of the other teams can either make a big jump or free fall from their current rankings (Only 2 games seperate 4th from 8th!!). Rockets have yet to show they can beat the top 3, but I think they would match up well against the Kings in a series. But with Webber and Malone returning before playoffs, and Garnett and Duncan playing MVP ball, I'm afraid the Rockets are looking at a first round exit this season no matter where they end up. Oh well, at least they get in the playoffs and they're still growing  .


Once the Rockets get more experience playing smart basketball down the stretch, they have as good a chance as anyone getting past the first round. A strong frontcourt, a strong backcourt, and well I think we'll see Adrian Griffin putting in some solid defensive efforts off the bench along with MJ and Taylor. As for Nachbar, you never really know with this guy, he goes for stretches of 5-6 games without playing, then plays in the next 2 or 3, and again dissapears. Gumby should have a 8-9 man rotation set by the middle of March.

Memphis plays Phoenix tomorrow - Probable WIN
Denver plays Orlando tomorrow - I think Orlando will win this one, they are fired up and who will guard McGrady? Lenard? Anthony? He went off for 51 points the last time they met. But then again, Denver's defense has tightened up since then.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Big game against the Mavs tonight... hopefully the Bulls can score an upset over the Grizz.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch, we got killed in the 3rd quarter. 16 shots through 3 qtrs, what's Mobley thinking??


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> hopefully the Bulls can score an upset over the Grizz.


That's asking a bit much out of Chicago. 

I think a lot of people are grossly underestimating the Grizzlies. Check out the end of their schedule. Mainly patsy teams all at home. They're already done with the hard part of their schedule -- they're 11 games over .500 after tonight and it should be smooth sailing from there. We'll end up as a 5 or 6 seed. Worst-case scenario is a 7th seed. The only way we go lower than that is a big injury to one of our crucial players.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> That's asking a bit much out of Chicago.
> ...


No doubt, read one of my above posts, I put the Grizzlies finishing 5th in the conference.

Rockets lose, Nuggets lose, Grizz Win. Mavs = Rockets kryptonite?

Grizzlies 33-22
Rockets 31-23
Nuggets 32-25


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Atlanta is playing like a team posessed. 

3 OT 

Tied up at 114.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Rockets win by two. They are now in the 7th spot with Denver creeping up. Big game tomorrow at San Antonio and Wednesday hosting Cleveland. I'm hoping to go to a game soon. The Toyota Center looks nice.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis beats Denver in a very close game, Denver has now lost 3 straight!

Grizzlies 109 - Nuggets 106

Grizzlies 34 - 22
Rockets 32 - 23
Nuggets 32 - 26

Fairly big gap between the Grizzlies and Nuggets (3 games).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Memphis beats Denver in a very close game, Denver has now lost 3 straight!
> 
> Grizzlies 109 - Nuggets 106
> ...


Grizz are 12 games above .500?? I can't believe my eyes!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Grizz are 12 games above .500?? I can't believe my eyes!!


impressive indeed!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ginobili killed us AGAIN in the crunch and the Spurs pulled away to an easy 86-77 win. 

Memphis 34 - 22
Rockets 32 - 24
Nuggets 32 - 26

Next game is tomorrow night against the hot Cavs. Can't afford to drop this one, since Memphis could go 3 games ahead of us. Rockets should play big though, it is on national TV. Expect a big one from Francis.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston just can't seem to beat the big teams (Lakers excluded). I'm sure they'll beat the Cavs tmr, no problem.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The Cavs have been playing well as of late. I think Houston will when but it won't be a by a large margin.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

10 games above .500 for the first time this season! Tied with Memphis for the 6th spot... We are on the verge of having 5 consecutive sellouts for the first time since 99-00, when a 150 game sellout streak ended (or something like that). See, our fans aren't THAT bad. Once the Rockets play consistent basketball, Houston has the potential to have a strong home court advantage at the games every night.

















Great defense.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

I personally think Houston will end up as the 6th seed...Denver will not be able to make a huge run late, and Memphis will falter due to inexperience in big games...

After today's huge win against Portland, the Rockets stand at 10 games above .500 and tied for sixth place with Memphis...they are playing great basketball since the all-star break and have found a team identity and style of play to base themselves on...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HoustonHoopa33</b>!
> I personally think Houston will end up as the 6th seed...Denver will not be able to make a huge run late, and Memphis will falter due to inexperience in big games...
> 
> After today's huge win against Portland, the Rockets stand at 10 games above .500 and tied for sixth place with Memphis...they are playing great basketball since the all-star break and have found a team identity and style of play to base themselves on...


Agreed. Just hope they can keep up this semi-consistent play. Only 10 turnovers tonight


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/0001Video/olajuwon_shake_052495.mov - Why he is better than Shaq.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

franchise awesome video.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

With Houston beating Portland last night and Denver losing AGAIN tonight... it's looking good even though we have a long way to go still.

Stuart


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> franchise awesome video.


Awesome signature.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Francis really does stink. We reallyyyy struggle against teams like Dallas and Seattle. Even though they have no defense, we have lost to them a total of 8 or 9 times this season, no victories against them! 

24 assists for Seattle, 12 for us. Gumby has had this issue all season long but hasn't done anything to work on it.

Rockets drop back into 7th


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis scores a big victory against the Spurs! 1.5 games ahead of Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ROCKETS BEAT T'WOLVES!! Wow that's very amazing considering how good the wolves are right now, Garnett (13-24, 32pts 18rebs) and Cassell (9-13, 25pts 13 assts) had huge games too.
But big Yao steps up again w/ 27, 6, and 4 on 9-16 shooting, and I guess Francis stepped up against his buddy Cassell with 25pts himself. (4-5 3pt shooting from Francis?? that's unheard of....)

T'wolves probably deserved this game, but oh well, a win's a win, woohoo!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> T'wolves probably deserved this game, but oh well, a win's a win, woohoo!


Why do you say that? (didn't watch the game)

Standings:

Memphis 37 - 24
Houston 35 - 26
Denver 33 - 29
---
Utah 31 - 31
Portland 29 - 32


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? (didn't watch the game)


Actually what I meant was that on a normal day T'Wolves should've won the game. How often does Francis shoot above 50% and 4-5 3pt%??


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Exciting win against Dallas today. Yao had 14 pts in the first quarter, then in the second half Najera played good defense on him but Yao was still effective. The Rockets had 30 turnovers though.:uhoh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> The Rockets had 30 turnovers though.:uhoh:


Dirk had 10 steals. Come on now. Where did all the discipline go? I bet Jeff Van Gundy won't the happy with today's outcome.

Steve Francis, Man I think this guy sometimes is full of himself. He missed shots as well as crucial free throws. Time for him to wake up and smell the coffee. Yao Ming is the franchise!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Yao Ming is the franchise!


Correction: Yao Ming is the Dynasty!
I got pretty pissed when the Rockets stopped getting the ball down to Yao after a few turnovers by him, but I'm glad he got himself involved again in the end.
Francis's gotta work on his shooting mechanics, it pains me to watch him release his free throw...
Jim Jackson's such a vital part of this team right now, don't know what the Rockets would do without him


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> Steve Francis, Man I think this guy sometimes is full of himself.


How about... all the time. Completely erratic, doesn't make any key plays except big rebounds, argues with the refs for stupid reasons (begging for a technical) and sometimes just toys with the refs, slamming the ball against the backboard when the play is over, looping the ball over their head instead of passing it to them... I've come to the conclusion that Dawson tried his best to see what he could get for Francis, but few teams with established players were interested.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> Correction: Yao Ming is the Dynasty!


Sorry to burst your bubble. Yao Ming is not even near the Dynasty, IMO. First, you guys(Rockets and their fans) have to qualified for the playoffs(which you have not for past 4/5 years) and then win a championship under Yao Ming. To be honest, I do believe Yao is the Man for the Rockets. 



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Jim Jackson's such a vital part of this team right now, don't know what the Rockets would do without him


Yes, Jimmy has been carrying the offense game along with Mobely. 



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> How about... all the time. Completely erratic, doesn't make any key plays except big rebounds, argues with the refs for stupid reasons (begging for a technical) and sometimes just toys with the refs, slamming the ball against the backboard when the play is over, looping the ball over their head instead of passing it to them... I've come to the conclusion that Dawson tried his best to see what he could get for Francis, but few teams with established players were interested.


Well, you could be right since I'm not a Rockets fan, neither follow their games.

But you are right about Steve Francis. This guy needs to wake up. I remember watching him, dribbling like crazy for 15 seconds in the closing moment of the game, when he tried to take a final winning shot. By the time, he made the shot, he was tried and Rockets lost the game to Spurs. 

Steve took his shirt off and Jeff Van Gundy had a typical facial expression.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble. Yao Ming is not even near the Dynasty, IMO. First, you guys(Rockets and their fans) have to qualified for the playoffs(which you have not for past 4/5 years) and then win a championship under Yao Ming. To be honest, I do believe Yao is the Man for the Rockets.


Oh c'mon it's just a nickname. Francis was called "franchise" since his rookie year, and the Rockets haven't made the playoffs since then.
Actually I'm not a fan of the nickname "Dynasty" anyway. I prefer to call him Chairman Yao


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy I can tell that you're not a Rocket fan. Mobley DOES NOT carry the offense.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Boy I can tell that you're not a Rocket fan. Mobley DOES NOT carry the offense.


Well, he does come up big 3-pointer. Doesn't he?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he does come up big 3-pointer. Doesn't he?


Good eye Cometsbiggestfan, I missed that comment
Mobley's a streaky shooter, his shooting % looks respectable because he's had some good shooting games to pull up that %. But most of the time he's quite unreliable as a shooter, and he tends to jack up way too many shots. IMO he's the 4th scoring option on the team.
I honestly want Houston to pick up another starting guard in the off-season and play Mobley as the 6th man


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mobley is best suited coming off the bench. The fact that he plays between 35-40 mpg makes Gumby hesitant to think about starting anyone else at the 2 spot. Francis - Mobley have been the backcourt for close to 5 years and I just think Gumby doesn't want to mess around with that combination to much, especially since it's hard to guess when Mobley will go off. I think Gumby should try a starting lineup of (this year):

Francis
Piatkowski
Jim Jackson
Cato
Yao

We already have Taylor and Weatherspoon doing a great job coming off the bench for us in the post, and Mobley can still get around 30 mpg rotating the 2 spot with Piatkowski. 

Even though Mobley can slash, his release is pretty damn slow and he needs to be set up for his threes. The Rockets don't have the ability to do that, so if we have natural shooters like Pike and JJackson on the floor more often I think we can up our team assist total by 4 or 5.

---

Memphis is pulling away, playing great as a team. 40-24, 16 games above .500


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Totally agreed with you Franchise. It's a nice move by JVG which tells you how efficient he is in managing guys minutes on the floor. Mobley is suited well off the bench, who brings lots of energy on the floor.

Anyway, you homez carry out win! I'll see Yao at L.A. on April's fool day.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Mobley is best suited coming off the bench. The fact that he plays between 35-40 mpg makes Gumby hesitant to think about starting anyone else at the 2 spot. Francis - Mobley have been the backcourt for close to 5 years and I just think Gumby doesn't want to mess around with that combination to much, especially since it's hard to guess when Mobley will go off. I think Gumby should try a starting lineup of (this year):
> 
> Francis
> ...



Yep. Maybe Mobley would be 6th man of the year!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Baron Davis v.s. Steve Francis tonight, just like the Reebok commercial. Hope Francis brings his A game.
Prediction: Rockets 91 Hornets 85


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow talk about not being able to close games. A 21 point lead is now 7 with 50 seconds left. Rockets better win this one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mobely did it again! :worship: 31 points off the bench in Rockets win.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

See if Mobley can shoot like that consistently than I wouldn't complain about him taking too many shots...
And funny how all-star centers Yao (28mins) and Magloire(30mins) got each other into foul trouble


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Those crazy Grizz win again, so they're actually 1/2 game up on Dallas and 1 game behind LA. This is kinda encouraging though - I mean, if the Grizz can join the elite 5 from last yr, why can't we? With a win tmr we'd be 1 1/2 behind Dallas and the Grizz, and with a couple more wins we'd be right up there with them! So yah, very big game tomorrow, go Rockets go!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets beat the Grizz just as I predicted, woohoo!!

btw why am I the only one posting here now??


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

huge win really huge. odds are they will lose a game or two soon. but what if they win 3 or 4 more in a row. Jeff van Gundy might be looking at coach of the year.

i guess though the Grizzlies would have to lose a few games though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jeff Van Gundy is a good coach, without a shadow of doubt, however, the Coach of the Year, will definitely be Hubie Brown. 

Anyhow, good win for Rockets. You guys are 39-26 at the moment.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston loses one they should not have lost. We dearly miss Weatherspoon and Mo, Cato can't do anything on offense.
Oh, and to Steve Francis: :curse:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

We won't go anywhere in the playoffs if we keep turning the ball over. Individuals can be called out, but as a team we need to learn how to move without the ball and pass efficiently.

San Antonio 44 - 24
Dallas 42 - 24
Memphis 41 - 25
Houston 39 - 27
Denver 36 - 32
---
Utah 34 - 33
Portland 33 - 33


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Some pics from the Rock/Grizz game. Unfortunately, alot of them were blurry. I am probably going to 3 more games in the regular season, will get some better pics then.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao being fronted.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Good defense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good camera, good seats, good pics
Those are about the same seats I get when I go to games too.
which other games will u be going to? 
playoff tix should be hot considering there hasn't been any since 1999!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> good camera, good seats, good pics
> Those are about the same seats I get when I go to games too.
> which other games will u be going to?
> playoff tix should be hot considering there hasn't been any since 1999!


Will be going to Sacramento and Minnesota, not sure which other ones.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK I think it's safe to say that Rockets are stuck in the 7th seed...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sac and Minny? Wow, might as well go to the Dallas game too.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Big win for Rockets tonight against Portland. Yao was a monster, he single-handedly brought the team back late in the 4th and dominated in OT. Steve Francis FINALLY gets praise from me for having a good game - he shot 50% from the field and was a rebound away from a triple-double. Francis does much better when he's not pressured at the point, so hopefully teams don't notice this weakness...
And congrats to Oakley for getting his first points for Houston!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Going into the playoffs I think the WC could look like:
> 
> 1. Minnesota
> ...


Current WC playoff standings:

1. x-Sacramento -- 
2. x-Minnesota 2.0 
3. x-LA Lakers 2.5 
4. San Antonio 4.5 
5. Memphis 5.5 
6. Dallas 6.5 
7. Houston 9.0 
8. Denver 13.5

Looks like we will be playing the Wolves in the first round. Lakers are not likely, as they will either stay at the 3 seed or jump up to first (top 2 seeds in opposing divisions). Can the Rockets catch the Mavs in that 6th spot? Do they want to? As much success as the Rox have had against the Lakers, no way we would want to play them over the Wolves.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

well it really doesn't matter who we play in the first round, we'll get swept anyway. rox have no play-offs experience. oh and i would rather play la than the t-wolves.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> well it really doesn't matter who we play in the first round, we'll get swept anyway. rox have no play-offs experience. oh and i would rather play la than the t-wolves.


Still feel that way?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Houston were outscored in the first qtr 39-19 by Memphis. This says alot. The sharing of ball and its movement, is just not there for Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Houston were outscored in the first qtr 39-19 by Memphis. This says alot. The sharing of ball and its movement, is just not there for Houston.


I didn't watch the game, but I'm guessing they just came out flat and the Grizz took them by surprised. And being a young team they just didn't have it in them to make a comeback.
But it is a bad sign though: They can't protect big leads, and they can't come back from big deficits.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the game, but I'm guessing they just came out flat and the Grizz took them by surprised. And being a young team they just didn't have it in them to make a comeback.
> But it is a bad sign though: They can't protect big leads, and they can't come back from big deficits.


Neither did I watched the game. The problem with Houston is Steve Francis, who is just being himself all season long. I was watching the SportsCenter last night which showed totally dominance by Memphis. It's not that Houston came out flat, it was Memphis who blowout the Rockets. 

I like JVG since his days with NY Knicks. The problem, I think, all Rockets fan will agree with me, is none other than Steve Francis. I wonder how he became the All-Star in the first place. Probably, it was has to do with the popularity of Yao, don't you agree?


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Probably, it was has to do with the popularity of Yao, don't you agree?


No, he was an All Star starter even before Yao Ming came to the Rockets, three time All Star.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H-Town</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he was an All Star starter even before Yao Ming came to the Rockets, three time All Star.


But the 2 years he was voted in were the 2 yrs that he played with Yao.
Generally I agree w/ you Lynx, which is why I started the Francis trade options thread. Quite frankly it's Francis' attitude that I worry about more than his game. The guy's been in the league for 5 yrs and he still hasnt grown one bit. If (and that's a big IF) Yao injures himself and the Rockets slide downhill next season, I can picture a discontent Francis that would whine and whine and then demand a trade.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> But the 2 years he was voted in were the 2 yrs that he played with Yao.


Nope, he was voted in the first time as an All Star, voted in all three years.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The next 4 games are going to be VERY tough for the Rockets.

March 29, Monday: Minnesota _Loss, 94-88_
April 1, Thursday: @ Lakers
April 2, Friday: @Denver
April 4, Sunday: Sacramento

They should atleast go 2-2, picking up a win against Denver and Lakers/Wolves.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wolves did a great job of hounding Yao tonight.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Still feel that way?



yep.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Last night game, all five Rocket starters were in double-figure but you guys were outdone by Wolves.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> The next 4 games are going to be VERY tough for the Rockets.
> 
> March 29, Monday: Minnesota _Loss, 94-88_
> ...


That would be Kings, not Wolves.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

7. Houston 10 
8. Portland 13 
---
9. Denver 13 
10. Utah 13½ 

Rockets with 7 games left in the season. 

Sacramento - WIN
@Golden State - WIN
@Clippers - WIN
Denver - WIN
@Utah - WIN
@Seattle (will they sweep us?) - WIN
Dallas - WIN

Finish the season strong guys.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I wish I could be as enthusiastic as you are Franchise, but Rockets don't look all too sharp heading into the playoffs
Hopefully they'll go 5-2 with their remaining 7


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If Houston continues to play at the same level as they did tonight against Denver, then you guys might see Rockets out of the playoffs race.

But hopefully, you won't 'cause I am rooting for Houston!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Lakers have the #1 record in the west!

The Rockets now risk playing Sacramento in the 1st round of the playoffs if Minnesota can't finish with a higher record! Not a good thing considering the Kings should have Miller and BJax back by then, and the Rockets can't put up decent performances against fast paced teams like Sacramento and Dallas.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Some good... and bad pics from recent games:










You and me... one on one.










Whaapppaassshh. A ***** slap by Yao straight to the jaw.










And the hits keep on coming.










Won't somebody please think of the children!










One of the greatest blocks of the season, wish someone had video of it.










Boy do we miss him .


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Tough loss to the Kings today. Down the stretch there were questionable plays by Francis. Also, turnovers were a problem again. We had 20. That can't happen against the Kings. On the bright side the bench came in and gave a lift. Padgett hit two key three pointers in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I thought making decisions down the stretch was the key why Rockets lost to Kings. Rockets should have given the ball to the hot hand Padgett at that moment. I mean you guys did make a comeback from dozen point lead. Francis missed a simple layup, and Rockets dropped one more game.

You guys play last 4 of 5 games on road. Two of them are against Utah and Denver. This might be the make or break point for the Rockets.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Tough loss to the Kings today. Down the stretch there were questionable plays by Francis.


Boy ain't that the theme for the whole yr... I don't even want to start talking about Francis anymore, I talk about him so much on bbb.net my finger's gettin' dry...
I hope Houston picks up some momentum in their remaining games


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Do you guys still think the Rockets are making play-offs? I don't know anymore. Before the Calvin Murphy incident I thought so, but now....


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Houston is definitely in the playoffs. I don't think two of the three teams trying to get the 8th spot could drop them out. The Rockets do need to keep winning though. The seedings are changing everyday.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

The Rockets need to avoid the 8th spot. At the 7th spot they will play Minnesota which I believe the Rockets can match up better againt then the the Lakers and Kings. Of course we don't want to play the Lakers the way their playing, and Sacramento looks very dangerous once they get everything together. Minnesota on the other hand, has the added pressure of getting out the first round. I think the Rockets have a chance of beating Minnesota, a very small chance, nonetheless a chance. I can't say the same thing if the Rockets were to play the Kings or Lakers.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> The Rockets need to avoid the 8th spot. At the 7th spot they will play Minnesota which I believe the Rockets can match up better againt then the the Lakers and Kings. Of course we don't want to play the Lakers the way their playing, and Sacramento looks very dangerous once they get everything together. Minnesota on the other hand, has the added pressure of getting out the first round. I think the Rockets have a chance of beating Minnesota, a very small chance, nonetheless a chance. I can't say the same thing if the Rockets were to play the Kings or Lakers.



All of this is true....only if they make play-offs. I don't think they will anymore.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I didn't know they were only 1 1/2 games ahead of Utah. Tonight's win against the Clips is crucial.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Big game against Denver tomorrow night. I urge everyone to go and cheer on the Rockets. We are currently 2 games ahead of Denver and Portland, but with Minnesota's win tonight we risk playing the Kings in the first round of the playoffs. 

Rockets just have to end the season strong and gain some momentum going into the playoffs. Being swept would be plain embarassing.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's a home game, and I expect Rockets to take of it. 

:yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets win after a HUGE third quarter! Not a victory to be very proud of as we almost threw away the game twice in the end but nonetheless we are finally in the playoffs. 

WE ARE IN THE PLAYOFFS

We really have to root for the Kings to win and get back the 1st seed in the West, even though they aren't playing well now they can easily beat us in 4 or 5 games if Yao keeps playing inconsistent.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

For the first time in five years, Rockets have clinched the playoffs. Congrats Rocket fans!

In tonight's win, Steve Francis was the key but had Andre Miller 3-pointer jumper knocked down off Francis' costly TO, anything could have happened in OT.

Mobely did an impressive job. JVG should use him a starter in the remaining games and in the postseason.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats to Houston for making the playoffs. I usually go to a couple games a year but didn't this year. I doubt I will go to a playoff game. They would have been fun to watch in the Toyota Center.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets play the Sonics tonight, have not beaten them all year. Since they are assured of a playoff spot, they might want to rest Yao for this game and give the quicker big men like Taylor and Cato more minutes. Sonics have always done a great job of fronting Yao, but if the Rockets can shoot around 45% from the field they should be able to win this one.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets win clinches 7th spot. Looks like they'll be playing the Kings in the 1st round.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*First round matchup: *Rockets vs Lakers.

*Game 1*: Lakers 72, Rockets 71
*Game 2*: Lakers 98, Rockets 84 
*Game 3*: April 23, @HOU 8:30 PM ESPN
*Game 4*: April 25, @HOU 2:30 PM ESPN

All times CST


----------

